# Cheap .40 S&W Practice Rounds



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has suggestions for cheap practice rounds, and where to purchase them. I'm new to this world so any info would be greatly appreciated: ie: are there rounds that I should stay away from, meaning rounds that are physically bad for your gun? More accurate rounds? Price? Any websites I can check out? 

Ultimately I'm just looking for cheap rounds I can fire off for practice.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

the cheapest i have found is the winchesters at walmart. i too would be interested to know of any websites that offer target ammunition cheaper than that cuz i can go thru a lotta rounds at the range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that will be the cheapest. U will not find it online any cheaper, not by the time U pay to ship it.

IF you have an academy sports store in your area, they may be cheaper. I have 9mms, and the CCI Blazer ammo is cheaper than the 9mm at Wal-mart. I have never priced their 40 cal ammo, though, since I don't have a 40.

But, if no Academy, U won't get any cheaper than Wal-Mart.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Off hand, do you know what they usually cost? I'm at work and they monitor/block many websites. I'm surprised this one isn't.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

DjSaneR said:


> Off hand, do you know what they usually cost? I'm at work and they monitor/block many websites. I'm surprised this one isn't.


i don't remember off-hand, just checked their site, but they don't list ammo on it apparently.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for trying, I'll check tonight


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have any 40 cal guns, so I don't know the price for that caliber. Sorry.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's under $20 for 100 rounds of WWB at Wally World. $17 pops into my head for some reason.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

Remington UMC; I've experienced no problems.


----------

